# 2008? What will you be riding?



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well just by looking through these forums, and some of the off the stand magazines, 2008 is going to be a year of hard decisions. 

Santa Cruz is redesigning the V10 with carbon bits, shaving almost a lb off the frame. Rennie and Peaty are already riding the new model. 

Mountain Cycle should be back.

Intense has the new M6, which is absolutely beautiful.

I've also heard rumors of Lapierre possibly coming to the states.

And the big finale, at least for me, is the return of the Sunn Radical, which I'm going to try very hard to get my hands on.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*Transition*

A Brand Spankin new *Transition BLINDSIDE*


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Juklano said:


> A Brand Spankin new *Transition BLINDSIDE*


If it only came in a 19"... or even a 18" I might pick one up


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

nice photoshop, lol


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*..*

kudos to big_d of vorb (new zealand)


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i might be upgrading my dirtbag to a blindside next year


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

still riding the M-3..looking at the M-6


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> still riding the M-3..looking at the M-6


what a joker...


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

same rides. 06 glory, 06 sx trail 05 blur4x... one of them needs to go though


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

2008 Specialized P Chromo 

To retire my 2004 P.2 A.1 (but to still keep as a backup... because I still gots my lifetime warentee  )


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Not sure yet, I'm thinking I might trade up the Nomad for a bigger hit bike though.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

ill be rockin my one and only bike...the botterocket...hopefully with some upgrades to cut down some wieght though...if only i had a salary...


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

For 2008 i will be riding this


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm considering a few.

The '08 P.Cr-Mo.
I can pick up an '07 Jamis Dakar XAM from my shop for wholesale price to cover the AM.
I may still be getting a hookup by a friend on an '07 Demo 8.

I will still be riding an '03 Hardrock frame that I built up for light FR untill I can get the other bikes, then I'll do something else with it.
I also have my '06 FSRXC for XC racing which I still do now and then also as a backup.


----------



## StonedGorilla (May 31, 2007)

ill be riding a 2006 switch 2.0, which ill be picking up tomorrow! yes! finally ill have a bike thats actually worth riding, and it was marked down about $1100 which is even better


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I will see if I can ride a 2008 Morewood Izimu DH with Boxxer Team or WC and a new wheelset. Maybe 5.1D's to Hopes.

I'll see though, I'm gonna transfer a lot of parts from my 67, except the fork and wheels.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

I think I'm gonna sell the Nomad frame, DHX, and Talas, maybe try and score a Blindside w/ one of the new 888, and a Roco, and switch everything over.

My bank account is gonna hurt


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Probably still riding my Gravity but I am saving to buy a dirtbike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Your mamma.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Sponsored on Giant Glory Team edition baby!


----------



## KC.K. (Dec 23, 2004)

hopefully an '08 specialized sx trail. has anyone heard or seen anything about the 2008 gravity bikes from specialized?


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

KC.K. said:


> hopefully an '08 specialized sx trail. has anyone heard or seen anything about the 2008 gravity bikes from specialized?


look at the current demo 2008 post dumby


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

same ride I had in 05 probably


----------



## K0n4R1D3R (Jul 5, 2007)

probly my good 'ol coiler :] oh and my old haro extreme x1 (04) I was actually able to turn it into a decent freeride machine... dhx 4, marz dropoff 3.... yeah :]


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I will still ride The Chuck, but with a few more upgrades...


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

gonna lighten up my SX Trail and then either D8, V10, or M6 with a 40 or 888. 

Maybe a Sunday, but only if the add a number after the name.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Corsair Crown for lift riding and König for screwing around :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Saint (Jan 13, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> look at the current demo 2008 post dumby


 Oh the irony...


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

2007 switch 2.0.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

1903 schwinn


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone know what the 08 Glory is going to look like?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Same ol' 303. Might be able to upgrade in '09.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

A VP FREE!!! Mostly At Attitash and some DH Shuttle runs in NH as well as for Urban Assualts and a Reign 2 on some XC hand built trails in Southern Maine.



I cut this trail by hand and 100% man power (axe and hand saw, no chain saw!) The log ride is about 30 feet and 2 about two feet from the ground. I am in the process of making 2 more berms, a 3 foot kicker and a small 2 foot table top as well!












This tree is over 100 years old!!


































2 small lips


My tools


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'm in the process of building my end of '07 season/'08 bike. M3 with Boxxer and a light weight build. I'll likely end up with a Trek Fuel Ex 7 with a couple mods for a light duty rig as it wont see the amount of use as the M3.

-Kevin


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

I like The Tod Says ride.............seriously, I may add another bike. A Yeti AS-X, would you guys wait for the rumoured bike between the 575 and AS-X? In other words a lighter AS-X?? Opinions appreciated.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

My faithful Versus Blitz II & Ibex ???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> For 2008 i will be riding this


nice to dream


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

my bike!


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to have one of these bikes:


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

in 2007 I am riding this and I will ride for at least 3 more years I hope, it´s an 07 Ellsworth Rogue with 07 888 RC2X VA:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My faithful Ibex Zone...


----------



## Bake (Nov 28, 2004)

AZ Saint said:


> Oh the irony...


The real irony is that while your ouchies heel, you always end up with new ones that have have nothing to do with biking. Step away from the round ball/skate board/ hockey puck and whatever the phuk else and nobody gets hurt........


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

This:


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

doublepost, please delete.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

08 Demo 8 w/ 08 Marz 888 wc. rocco wc, saints, new xo kit, codes (new ones), etc. etc.


----------



## BridgerSkier (May 18, 2005)

I'll be on an El Cuervo starting next week hopefully.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

My Kumicho, but hopefully "riding" it, and not just dragging brakes


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> 08 Demo 8 w/ 08 Marz 888 wc. rocco wc, saints, new xo kit, codes (new ones), etc. etc.


I hope you're kidding....


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm hoping to be on an sx trail, reign-x, or bullit.2 in '08, preferably the bullit. i gotta be gettin me a job!

oh yeah mkrobert, that trail freakin sick nice work. makes me want a forest around here so i don't have to get 2 friends up to help me move boulders into place.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> I hope you're kidding....


Yeah, what would hope say about you running code brakes?


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

A 2007 Morewood Shova ST W/ a 66SL, I9's 5.1 and my 2006 Morewood Shova LT :thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Yeah, what would hope say about you running code brakes?


not kidding, and hope won't be sponsoring me then ... can't afford the moto v2s...


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

What a hope to be riding is a...
Intense Socom FRO
Manitou Revox Ti Coil
Manitou Travis Triple Ti - White
Halo Combats laced to Hadleys w/ silver/black spoke combo
SRAM X.0 Shifters w/ SRAM X.0 Mid cage der.
E.13 SRS
Shimano Saint 42t cranks
Kenda Nevegal Stick-e 2.7 Front/ Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5 rear
Easton DH Carbon bar
ODI rogues

But, that's around $6.5k.. So there's to dreaming..


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Iron Horse Sunday....:thumbsup: The Foes Fly looks kinda' interesting too


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

3" of travel, don't be jealous.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Want to get a true DHer end of this year. Was leaning towards the Foes 2:1 DHS Mono but now I'm getting a thing for a new Turner DHR...?

Might replace my Demo 9 with a new Blindside also.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hopefully get a 6Point to replace my Spesh SX. It should compliment my Sunday Factory quite nicely.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> i'm hoping to be on an sx trail, reign-x, or bullit.2 in '08, preferably the bullit. i gotta be gettin me a job!
> 
> oh yeah mkrobert, that trail freakin sick nice work. makes me want a forest around here so i don't have to get 2 friends up to help me move boulders into place.


THANKS!! If you're ever in Maine PM and I'll show you where it is!


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Morewood Izimu in White (maybe with a Double Barrel?)
Boxxer WC
I9's in Red or Blue (undecided)
Code 7's
Complete Sram/Truvativ drivetrain with Gamut (maybe a wipperman chain)
Funn bar/stem 
Thompson Seatpost.


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I am going to get a 2007 Kona Coiler in late August. I can't wait!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Morewood Izimu in White (maybe with a Double Barrel?)
> Boxxer WC
> I9's in Red or Blue (undecided)
> Code 7's
> ...


does that mean there's gonna be an aftermarket code 7?


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

From what I heard yes. It is just going to be like the Juicy line. You have the Juicy 5, and 7. The code 7 is supposed to be the lighter version of the current code. (I HOPE)


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

dowst said:


> 3" of travel, don't be jealous.


Dude, its a simgle pivot....so it sucks. It probably gets a ton of brake jack


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, seriously. Those tires are so wrong for the riding you're doing, and that fork is too much travel! Seriously get a hardtail first, dont get a full suspension..


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I will probably be riding the same SWD Crazy 8 Frame or next years model. I just need better (non-used) parts to put on it and I will be golden.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

'06 transition dirtbag
'07 transition vagrant

again


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll be riding an '08 303 for sure. Unless Yeti comes out with something infinitely cooler and better and faster and sexier.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Dude, its a simgle pivot....so it sucks. It probably gets a ton of brake jack


jealous bastard!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

bike on order, just not sure if it will get here in 07, 08 or 09. Seems to take quite awhile. 

Oh BTW, it's an SWD 216DH.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

already practicing for the final production blindside. as of right now, I'm loving the proto.










my blindside is going to be

TBC blindside frame medium with floater
RS boxxer world cup
Fox Van R w/ti spring
FSA gravity lite cranks
MRP slalom 3 carbon guide
Sram XO 
TBC revolution 32 rims x hope hubs
juicy 7 carbons
minion 2.5 supertacky
holzfeller bar
TBC ******** stem 
TBC ******** seat
carbon post
ODI lock on grips
cane creek reducing zero stack headset
Crank Bro's mallet C's

Kyle,


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

thom9719 said:


> already practicing for the final production blindside. as of right now, I'm loving the proto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
Hopefully I'll be riding a Blindside, 7point, Bullit.2 or some other good FR/DH bike.

-Nate


----------



## alienICE (Jul 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> classic V10...


This Classic v10 is still damn hot. I get that conflicted Martha Stewart feeling when I see it though: kinda older but hell yeah I'd jump on it and give it whirl! And I am not the only twisted stallion here that would too. :cornut:









"mmm batter..."


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

alienICE said:


> This Classic v10 is still damn hot. I get that conflicted Martha Stewart feeling when I see it though: kinda older but hell yeah I'd jump on it and give it whirl! And I am not the only twisted stallion here that would too. :cornut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus she's a prison beyatch... SO hot!


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe a Corair Maelstrom (no pics yet) or konig.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Hopefully one of these for the steep and deep:









And one of these for all around riding and the less than "DH" races:


----------



## jibkid (Feb 6, 2007)

Hopefully kona stab...rode one of the garbanzo editions up at whistler. I'd never really considered kona before, but I was impressed. Either that or just keep the norco!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Just ordered my Demo 7. Should be in by the end of the week. I'll keep it stock till I blow through everything... then I'll add an XT crank, New wheels of some sort, and some Kenda Nevegals


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I would love to get a Transition Bottlerocket.


----------



## CovicRacing (May 7, 2007)

Here is my 2008 rig. Actually been riding it for almost 2 weeks now...

Zumbi F-44



















...she rides sweet!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

CovicRacing said:


> Here is my 2008 rig. Actually been riding it for almost 2 weeks now...
> 
> Zumbi F-44
> 
> ...


Ummm Kowa!!! Is that the 180???

I love MTB, it's july and everyone is already talking about 08. ut:


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

ill be on an 08 glory dh in about 2-3 weeks i cant wait.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

A Transition Blindside as soon as they become available. I am hoping they will do them up in other colors than what they have listed. Like maybe blue or pink.................


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

07 bighit 3, and 07 stp, just got the bighit about two weeks ago and i went to northstar on it and i love it.


----------



## CovicRacing (May 7, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> Ummm Kowa!!! Is that the 180???


Yup, 180ci. Smooth as butter....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

What is the difference between the 08 M5 and the M6 if any??!! My only guess is M5(USA) M6(everyone else)

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2257/cat/500/ppuser/2

http://www.btt.com.ar/mtb/85140-intense-m6


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Um, those are the same bike... Intense M5. No M6 there.. It looks like an M6 on the seattube, but it's not. Look at the M5 full pic on sicklines, its the same one.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

CovicRacing said:


> Here is my 2008 rig. Actually been riding it for almost 2 weeks now...
> 
> Zumbi F-44
> 
> ...


that thing is new! still has the stickers on the brake levers. :eekster:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

thom9719 said:


> already practicing for the final production blindside. as of right now, I'm loving the proto.
> 
> my blindside is going to be
> 
> ...


can't spring for the dhx 5.0 when you have one of the nicer builds planned? and you even are putting a ti spring on a van...


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> A VP FREE!!! Mostly At Attitash and some DH Shuttle runs in NH as well as for Urban Assualts and a Reign 2 on some XC hand built trails in Southern Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kindly share this location with a fellow local Mainer good sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unreleased Untitled (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm undecided. Money isn't really a factor, it just comes down to making a choice and I have no idea what to choose.

Kona Stinky, Foes Fly, Transition Bottlerocket, Santa Cruz Bullit, I dunno. So many choices.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

drakan said:


> Um, those are the same bike... Intense M5. No M6 there.. It looks like an M6 on the seattube, but it's not. Look at the M5 full pic on sicklines, its the same one.


M5/M6 are the same bike. Intense just had to rename it. Can't tell if the two pictures are the same or not, but there is indeed an M6.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

Fox787 said:


> Anyone know what the 08 Glory is going to look like?


08 glory dh


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I had to re-post and update what's "actually" going to be in the stable. I just got picked up by Intense and can't wait to get my hands on these. Builds are still TBD, but I'm thinking coil/coil on the Socom and air/air for the 6.6. (Shooting for Stealth Black on both frames.) Now the waiting begins....

Socom FRO









and a 6.6


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

i just put it together a few days ago, and its sweet


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Selling my vpx and just ordered a socom frame !!!!!!


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Prophet 4x










Chip


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

Hopefully...

Frame: Iron Horse Sunday Factory
Shock: Rock Shox Vivid
Fork: Rockshox Boxxer Team with Tm88 and micro buffed stanchions
Handlebar: Chromag Fubar, 0 rise, 10mm spacers
Grips: Esi Silicone
Stem: E.13 Ali
Headset: FSA Orbit Carbon w/ E-13 reducer cups
Crankset: Gravity Lights, 165mm, E-13 36t Guidering
Pedals: Atomlab Aircorp
Chain: Shimano XT
Saddle: SDG I-Fly
Seatpost: SDG I-Beam
Hubs: Hope Pro III
Chainguide: Gamut P30
R. Der.: Shimano 105
Shifter: Shimano XT rapidfire
Cassette: Custom 11-12-14-16-18-21
Brakes: Formula K18’s, 180mm (possibly 180mm Alligator serrated rotors)
Rim: Stan’s Flow front, Mavic 721 rear
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition 2.0/1.8
Nipples: DT Standard Aluminum
Tires: 2.5”/2.2” Michelin DH 24’s, custom sipe, tubeless


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lollapalooza said:
 

> Hopefully...
> 
> Frame: Iron Horse Sunday Factory
> Shock: Rock Shox Vivid
> ...


You know that when you sipe your tires, that you should only due them to older tires, because of the fact that it is really only intended for a couple runs.


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

2008 will be the year i get a full-sus after riding my morphine for a year

bikes i'm considering:
banshee scythe
transition blindside
devinci wilson 3
mde pusher

RK


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

SO as 2008 quickly approaches, figured id bump this thread, and see if anyone else had contributions. Ill be rolling the same stable as last year, with my new addition the enduro sl.


----------



## CiclismoDeMontePR (Mar 11, 2007)

Any of these two babies:

















Hope the money pot is full by xmas to get these girls in my garage!:thumbsup:


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

this baby shall be keeping me happy in '08


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> For 2008 i will be riding this


Dude I rode her in 2007 she is good you'l have fun


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

And this one will b under my but for 08:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Well pretty much decided on it already..

07 Supreme Mini-DH








Think I might ditch the dhx5 air for a pushed roco wc, not sure on the fork either.. lower my totem, or 36 van rc2 or 55 ata..


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

anyone know when the corsair crown is coming out??
....u know, that frame with 2 rear shocks

http://corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=crown

i think they'll be expensive, but maybe I'll be able to save up for one for the next racing season


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

06 IH Kummy with a rockshox vivid 5.1 and avid codes, and hopefully a FR/trail/DJ hardtail, but i am not sure about that yet


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

08 Blindside waiting on some parts but here are the stats for my 08 race rig:

08 Blindside Med w/ Floater
08 DHX 5.0
07 66 SL ATA
FSA Orbit 1.5 Reducer
Sunline Stem 50mm
Funn Bars
Avid Codes 203mm
08 XT Drivetrain w/ 11-28 road Cassette
Thomson Post
08 Holzfellers OCT 170mm
E-13 36T Guidering
E-13 SRS 
Syncros Mental Mag Pedals
Atomlab 36H Pimp Rims
Hope Pro 2 Hubs
WTB Silverado


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

2007 Demo 7 with boxxer, Magura brakes and new controls.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd like to buy a transition dirtbag or trek session frame and build it up from the parts of my coiler.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

07 Yeti AS-X. w/ marzocchi 888 RC and DHX 5.0
There don;t seem to be too many AS-Xs on these forums... any particular reason why?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I am save up for a kona stab deluxes or a sunday expert


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

2008 Cannondale Judge w/ Boxxer WC and DHX5.0


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

my big hit with 888 and 5th element..still getting a e-13


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

AZ Saint said:


> Oh the irony...


oh the http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=douche 's on this site


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

mongoose ec-d


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

my ride for 08
im hoping
transition gran mal


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

well hopefully it lasts longer than a couple months


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Same old bike I been riding:yawn: 

But I like it ..:ciappa:


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Snowpug said:


> Want to get a true DHer end of this year. Was leaning towards the Foes 2:1 DHS Mono but now I'm getting a thing for a new Turner DHR...?
> 
> Might replace my Demo 9 with a new Blindside also.


don't fsr>single pivot


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Chip Henderson said:


> Prophet 4x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An e13 SRS doesn't do much without a bash.. invest in an lg-1!


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Orderd this a week after Eurobike and still waiting... Should be here by x-mas.

Part's partialy from my old speci enduro '06

Lyric 2 step air
Atlas crank's w/ enduroseal ceramic xtype bearing set
Chris King hubs w/ Mavic EX823 rim's running UST and bolt-on axle
Sram xo shifter's and derri's
Syncross FBI Headset
Thomson x4 50 mm stem
Syncros bar, unkown for know
Hope m4 brake's
Speci lo pro mag 2 pedal's
If it fits Roco TST R Air

Can't wait anymore damnit


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

corsair


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Probably rockin' this into next season:

2008 Bottlerocket large 
Cane Creek DB with Ti spring
2006 Marzocchi 66 RC2X
Cane Creek Double XC flush headset
Syncros stem w/Race Face Diabolus bars
Saint Brakes
X9 shifter w/ XO rear der. XTR 11-23
Saint 170 cranks w/ Gamut P40 38t Sram 971 chain
Syncros stainless mental pedals
Camo I-Sky with Titec I-beam Scoper
Hadley's w/ Mavic 823's
Maxxis UST Minion DHF/Highroller


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

im getting the 08 trek session 77, i know everyone said there wasnt gonna be one but the trek guys said there was!!! this is only the 07


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll keep my this year's bike for the next season... 

Marin Quake, Marz 66RC2X, DHX 5.0, Syncros components, Holz OCT cranks, SRAM drivetrain, Hayes Mag brakes (soon to be replaced with new Strokers)...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

A short Gambler (short TT & CS) for FR








and a long for DH


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

double post


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry, triple post.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

For downhill and racing, this:










For Slalom, trailriding, DJs, this:










closeup on the rasta wheels


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

This frame, xt groupo .. lyrik coil... some other junk.. and we'll all be good. 
I know its not a FR or DH bike.. but i've already got a FR bike.. . .this will accompany the as-x and dj well.


----------

